# Beating Dark Eldar with Necrons



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Having trouble beating Dark Eldar since the new Necron Codex was released. 

With all its short ranged firepower you might get one good turn of shooting and then they will be in an Assault with you (which never ends well unless its with Lychguard). 

I don't really buy the whole 'Writhing Worldscape' combined with Trasmogrification Cyrpteks. So what if one in three Raiders I hit will be Immobilised? I need to kill more than that each turn our else my Necrons are toast.

It seems to me the best thing in the Necron Codex for popping their vehicles is the Annihilation Barge, but with a 24" range I'll have to be within 18" of him to shoot it. So even if I destroy it theres a good chance they'll still Assault me (2" Disembark, 6" move, Fleet, 6" Assault). 

To give you a basic idea of what my regular opponent uses: 

Lord with Inqubi on a Raider.
2 units of Wyches on Raiders.
2 units of Wracks with Haemonculi (2 x Liquifier Guns) on Raiders.
2 units of Trueborn on Venoms.
3 Ravagers.

If you could use anything from the Necron Codex (including things that havn't been released yet), what would you take to destroy this many Raiders?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Heavy Gauss Cannons would pop raiders almost instantly. So heavy destroyers, triarch stalkers? Or perhaps a C'Tan with Transdimensional Thunderbolt? And in a pinch, a Lord with a Tachyon arrow?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok as someone who has been shit kicking most of the DE he's been facing with the new dex I have some pointers.

Warning this is kinda a douche bag power gaming way of beating your DE enemy.

1) take the storm lord with a chronometer cyptek (All that night vision does for DE is up their average sighting range from 18" to around 24".), besides with the enemies average AV being 10-11 any vehicle that does get hit with lightning will most likely get penned....1-3 times. If you want to be a bit more fair or are playing a lower point game take take 1-2 cryteks with solar pulse to shot down his first turn or two of shooting.

2) Teleporting immortals. Attach a veil or two to 1-2 full man immortal squads and you have damn damn good chance of wiping 2 vehicles a turn, hopefully killing a lot of low save whyches in the process.

3) Night scythes+ night fighting= alpha strike, in that you can still move 12 and shot meaning your have the upper hand, besides the nightscythe averages around 4-5 hits a turn at str7 due to having a twin linked tesla destructor. Mind this units is both not avaible and kinda usless against most armies, but in this kinda build they are painful.

4) Take a monolith: As they will be a massive bullet manet for the few units that will be able to see you, and if he ignores it you will ba able to pull huge bricks of warriors through to kill anything he has within 12 of the monolith.

5) Don't take many vhicles, do take res orbs and multiple units. DE shooting is generally usless against necrons as it takes 100 splinter cannon shots to kill around 20 warriors reliably. So take mutiple units so even wehn he does get to CC all that wiping a units does is mean he is stuck in the open for ap4-5 rapid firing goodness.

6) watch out for the liqufier guns as thy are the only thing your mentioned beyond the CC problems that pose a real threat to you.

6) hit hard: Set up traps and draw him in so you can bring 2-4 units to bare at onces.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have found that a good way to blunt any DEldar army's effectiveness is to include Overlords/Lords with Mindshackle Scarabs and Warscythes in units of Warriors.
If you then also have some Scarabs and Annihilation Barges you can deal with their vehicles quite well.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

As a seasoned DE general I thought I would chime in here to give you the DE "perspective" if you will. 

When I play against necrons this is what I don't like to see:
Scarabs
Wraiths
Cryptecs with the S8 assault 36" shot weapon. 
Few tanks.

As it was said above, the lack of tanks will make the high number of s8 guns that the DE have redundant and reanimation protocols makes the high number of shots less of a pain to sustain. It also depends what point value you are playing at because DE reach their peak performance level 1500-1750pts... 

Any more information you can give us?


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though I lost my only match against DE due to the scenario being capture points instead of kill points, I still murdered his army in sheer kills. I used Imotekh, which was fun, then what did the most damage was a C'tan and regular warriors. Those auto-glance 6's with blocks of 10-20 warriors will ruin any skimmer's day. The C'tan is toughness 7, which means in cc if they're str 3 with no poison weapons, they are SOL. I took Time's Arrow on the Nightbringer and my opponent rolled a 6 for his HQ's initiative test and there went that combat. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

C'tan are now so much better than they were! People say they got nerved, but I don't believe it. They are a different unit completely that uses the same model.

I'm comfortable beating DEldar in CC, and then out shooting them too. DEldar can be a challenge though if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

SoulGazer said:


> Even though I lost my only match against DE due to the scenario being capture points instead of kill points, I still murdered his army in sheer kills. I used Imotekh, which was fun, then what did the most damage was a C'tan and regular warriors. Those auto-glance 6's with blocks of 10-20 warriors will ruin any skimmer's day. The C'tan is toughness 7, which means in cc if they're str 3 with no poison weapons, they are SOL. I took Time's Arrow on the Nightbringer and my opponent rolled a 6 for his HQ's initiative test and there went that combat. Hilarity ensues.


The C'tan did well against DE! My god talk about defying expectations. Good on you.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Perhaps a C'tan with Gaze of Death would be good against DE. I suppose he wouldn't be safe Assaulting me with that guy standing near my front lines.

What worries me about using a C'tan against him is the Splinter Cannons. He can down the C'tan quite easily in one shooting phase, and the unit costs a lot of points. But with two Solar Pulses or Imotekh it could work.

Lychguard seem to work very well. Although they're a very expensive unit when attached with a Eternity Cryptek with the Chronomatron and a Overlord they are almost invicible. They absolutely destroy Inqubi. 

We play 2000 point games.

I can't really use 'sacrificial' units against DE. When they destroy it they'll get Feel no Pain which can be very annoying.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

There are some useful trick for using the C'tan, minimising the impact of splinters is important.

1. You can keep the C'tan hidden until later in the game (turn3) by using Monoliths
2. Keep him a long way from the enemy and then use Monoliths to portal him to the action when the time is ripe
3. Give the C'tan the Stealth upgrade for an improved cover save
4. Make the enemy more afraid of something else, until it is too late for them to stop you

Something along those lines...


----------

